# Help with naming my new little girl.......



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to the forum and thankful to find such a resourceful place. I am getting my first havanese puppy on January 15th. She is currently called Aholah and I would like to give her a new name. I would welcome your suggestions. I have attached a picture that I received via internet so you can see her sweet little face.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She looks adorable! Congrats on the new puppy and :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! You're sure to get name suggestions here, but I'm not so good with them! 

She's cute!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, she is so cute...okay, a couple questions...
Do you like people names, unique names, dog names?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! She is adorble.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a cutie!
I had a heck of a time coming up with a name I liked for my little boy. I think you just have to "be" with her and it will come to you!

Along with other biblical references, Aholah is said to stand for Samaria:


> And the names of them were Aholah the elder, and Aholibah her sister: and they were mine, and they bare sons and daughters. Thus were their names; Samaria is Aholah, and Jerusalem Aholibah.


 I like the name "Sammie"!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is beautiful!! I too would ask you, do you like unusual names, common names, I think we need to know a little about you to help pick a name for your girl


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. You might want to wait to choose a name until you bring her home~~her little personality will help you better name her. In the meantime, you can make a list of several choices. She is adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Joanna,

She sure is a cutie.

You are just right down the road from me. I live in Owasso.

Where did you get your cutie?


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Name preferences*

I like a variety of names. All three of my daughters have a long flourishing name and then a nickname....Alexandra-Allie, Kaitlyn-Kaity, Caroline-Carlie. I was thinking of something along those lines or I don't know I am open to suggestions.........Thank you everyone for the wonderful welcome, I am so happy to be a part of this group!


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Where did I get her from?*

I am getting her from a breeder in Bessie, Ok.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just to get you started, how about Bianca or Cassandra (Cassie).

Welcome to the group. What a cutie!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Awww..She is beautiful. 
She looks like a Lola to me!!...
Whatever you choose, I'm sure she will make you smile each day and bring your family so much joy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry says "Henrietta" :suspicious:

Congratulations, you'll have so much fun with her!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Joanna,

:welcome: to the Forum! I'm horrible at picking out names. It took my husband and I five weeks to name Havanna (that's my black & white), and the breeder gave Olivia (my white & cream) her name. I said if I get another someday, I'd name him or her Bailey, though. I think Amy R. gave the best advice. If you don't have a name that's just jumping out at you, I'd wait 'til you get her and observe her personality. In the meantime, it's nice to see another Okie here!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Samantha - Sammi
Taloola - Loola
Cameron - Cami
Olivia - Livvi
Roxanne - Roxy
Penelope - Penny
Katrina - Kati
Fiona - FiFi
Isabella - Bella
Lolabella - Lola


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Sophie!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I like calling her Bessie, since that is the city where she was born. Her long name could be Bethany.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh! I like Lola, too!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your new puppy is so cute. How about Sooki for a name?


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

momma_raven said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the forum and thankful to find such a resourceful place. I am getting my first havanese puppy on January 15th. She is currently called Aholah and I would like to give her a new name. I would welcome your suggestions. I have attached a picture that I received via internet so you can see her sweet little face.


She looks like a Marlowe to me.. Marley.... How sweet!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

momma_raven said:


> I am getting her from a breeder in Bessie, Ok.


 Double Nickle?


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*RE: Double Nickle*

Yes she is from Double Nickel.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*okay here I go...*

Heather
Willow
Angelica
Justina
Hannah
Lollipup

from someone who has Daisy Lu and Riki Cardo...how about Lucy?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This isnt a long name - but I think she looks like a 

Raven - 

Laurie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your beautiful puppy. I bet January 15th can't come soon enough.
Gina


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I have always loved the names Daphne and Daisy. I like the name Jet for a black dog.
I really like Bessie too!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd name her oreo from that picture. But then again it could be me craving junk food.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What about Gabriella and call her Gabby?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

momma_raven said:


> Yes she is from Double Nickel.


 *She is a doll. OH! and Welcome to the forum, please excuse my manners or the lack there of.*


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*RE: Comments*

Thanks for all the name suggestions! I am going to keep a list and once I get her home I will see which name fits her. Also thank you for the warm welcome!:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

She is a cutie! How about the name Ebony since she is black and call her Ebbie for her nickname? BTW...WELCOME!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

I like the suggestion of Lola--that is a cute name. 
Lulu is close to Lola. Lucy is also cute name for her. How about Molly or Dolly (She looks like a Dolly! Which could be short for the little black Dahlia!).
Now I'm getting silly. 

Good Luck,
Portland Rose


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*Enjoy your new pup*

We also just got a new pup. We named her Beso, (Spanish for kiss). We mostly call her Bess.

You might want to think about names in Spanish for her Cuban heritage or words for black in other languages. Kara is black in Turkish and sounds very like Caro which means dear in Spanish and Italian. Once you get her a name will come.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Beso*

That is a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry thinks the name Ebony & Ebbie for her nickname is completely adorable.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

A lady who got one of our German Shepherd puppies named her Ebbie and I think it is so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joanna, welcome aboard the best Havanese forum there is!!!! Your new puppy is a cutie and I'm sure you must be ecstatic! How fun. 

There are some great name sugg'ns already, so not much to add except maybe:

Simonne
Lola - I like this one a lot! 
Cara Mia
Indigo
Rosebud
Annabella
Jacinta
Sophia


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Joanna - WELCOME! What a beautiful little girl, CONGRATS


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am partial to Lola...I named my Lola based on the Barry Manilow song about hot spots north of Havana. And since, I have been reminded of several songs that I sing to Lola at various times:
Whatever Lola wants, Lola Gets (no surprise there)
Lola - the Kinks
Frank and Lola - Jimmy Buffett

Songs are important to sing to a pup!

Welcome to the forum and be sure to share pictures! A Havvy New Year to you and all your girls.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

One of my favorite doggie names is Lola


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I like Raven.
Carole


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

A good friend has a female named Kella. I love the name and wish I had thought of it first.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

For years I had been planning to name my next dog Chloe but since Abby was 8 months old when we got her I felt that it might be too confusing to change her name at that late date plus I felt that Abby suited her. Maybe I will get my Chloe someday but I'm happy to share the name with you and your new cutie! We want pictures ASAP and welcome to the forum!!

Kathie


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

I's so excited for you. I'm new here too and we've had our new little girl for almost 3 weeks now. We named her Olive...hence my user name. It's been like having a new baby so be prepared to lose a little sleep and free up lots of time for supervision! It's so fun though and worth every second.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*3 good Celtic names*

our trainer told us two syllables is best. Riki was originally named Noa which means strength in hawaiian...but he would associate his name with no...so we changed it.

Kerry - from a Gaelic word for "dark, dark-haired"; Keriann. 
Kevyn - "beautiful." Keva. 
Kiley - from the word for "attractive." Kyli, Kylee.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Welcomes and Names*

Thank you everyone for the wonderful warm welcome and beautiful name suggestions!!:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ask and you shall receive*

No worries here when you ask for something, there are so many of us...you will receive and receive! We are the abundance club. Prosperous in thoughts and ideas.

Hav to love it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well since I kept my breeder's name for Posh, I still dream of naming a Havanese some day.

I am partial to "food" names so for a girl I like the following:
Cupcake
Sweet Pea (Not a food name but cute nonetheless)
Honey Bun (Honey for short)
Blueberry
Batata (Cuban Sweet Potato)
Candy
Coco (As in Coco Chanel, again not food, I know...)
Olive Juice (As in "I love you")
Sugar 
Wasabi 
Persimon

You get the idea!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Joanna..Is your big day Tomorrow?????


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Is tomorrow the big day?*

YES IT IS!!!! I CAN'T WAIT! I AM GETTING HER AT 10:30 IN THE MORNING, SO I WILL POST PICTURES AFTER I GET HOME TOMORROW AFTERNOON.:biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh goody puppy pictures! Good luck with your new baby. Enjoy.


----------

